# Undecided - should we get a dog?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We are seriously considering getting a dog. We have thought about this before but we have a relative who is very sensitive to dog dander and hair so we put the decision off but it has now resurfaced. 
We like the idea of a dog for company, fun, liveliness and love. We know though that this doesn't always work out. We have a friend who has a rescue dog, which barks so much that it is spoiling her enjoyment of life. Other friends had a beautiful large dog which ruled the roost and again made their lives a misery. So I am concerned that I am envisaging a lovely life with our dog but I may be seeing this too much through rose-tinted glasses.
I have never had a dog and would not describe myself as a 'doggy' person. My husband had a dog when he was young. We have had cats in the past, but we know that is quite different. We haven't had a pet for over twenty-five years.
We travel quite a lot, sometimes in the van but sometimes not. When in the van we would obviously have our dog with us but when not in the van we would have to use a kennels. We are going to move house soon and the new house would be much more dog friendly than the one we have now. We both like walking and my husband takes a walk every day so exercising a dog would not be a problem.
We would need as non-shedding a dog as possible and as our van is a VW T5 we couldn't have a large dog, but wouldn't want one that was small and 'yappy'. We would want a dog that did not need constant grooming and that would be good with children.
What do you all think? It is a big decision for us .....
thanks
Lala


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

lalala said:


> We are seriously considering getting a dog. We have thought about this before but we have a relative who is very sensitive to dog dander and hair so we put the decision off but it has now resurfaced.
> We like the idea of a dog for company, fun, liveliness and love. We know though that this doesn't always work out. We have a friend who has a rescue dog, which barks so much that it is spoiling her enjoyment of life. Other friends had a beautiful large dog which ruled the roost and again made their lives a misery. So I am concerned that I am envisaging a lovely life with our dog but I may be seeing this too much through rose-tinted glasses.
> I have never had a dog and would not describe myself as a 'doggy' person. My husband had a dog when he was young. We have had cats in the past, but we know that is quite different. We haven't had a pet for over twenty-five years.
> We travel quite a lot, sometimes in the van but sometimes not. When in the van we would obviously have our dog with us but when not in the van we would have to use a kennels. We are going to move house soon and the new house would be much more dog friendly than the one we have now. We both like walking and my husband takes a walk every day so exercising a dog would not be a problem.
> ...


Look at a "cockapoo" fits the criteria.

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

A staffie for me :smile2:


Having kept dogs for 27 years I am a massive fan however I don't miss the early morning walks (in the rain); the after work walks (in the rain); and the last thing at night walks (in the rain); dog hairs (even for a short hair); fluff; damp dog smell; picking poo up in the garden; picking poo up when out on walks (better in winter as it warms your hand :grin2; inevitable dog disagreement with another dog (and hence owner) even if yours is the most docile mutt around.


I do miss the scraps with it and crazy things dogs do though:grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We love dogs and always have at least two. They will rule the roost if people allow them do it. That's up to the owners.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had dogs for the past 20 or so years and currently just have the one. Being sort of selfish, they do put a strain and demand on your life and I/we probably won't have anymore. Most of our trips away in the MH are sort of planned around the dog in terms of where we can walk or exercise her on or away from sites. We can't just think "let's pop into that café for a meal" as they don't take dogs. Shopping - one of us stands outside whilst the other goes in and vice versa.

But if you feel you can be good owners, can accept the responsibility (and cost of ownership), want companionship and endearing love and can offer a dog a good home, go for it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Nobody can convince you to have a dog, nobody can say have one of these as every single dog is it's own entity... Having a dog is the most fun you can have, but also the biggest pain in the arse at times, but the only thing that is the same for any dog if you treat them well and love them is.. You will never find "Anything" that will accept "You" not matter how ugly how unsociable or any other of the human traits that would turn another human being off you, a dog does not know anything about that and will give you more than you could ever give it...

The only thing is you have to be init to win it, and that is only by having one that is part of "Your" family, and taking on the dogs life time commitment, and realise the end bit is terrible when it comes..

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We made this decision last year as a way to increase activity level, we got a rescue puppy - a border collie who is great fun and keeps us busy, BUT it is hard work and expensive to keep one, bit so far IMO it has been superb.

Ours loves the MH and children - important as we have 2 grandchildren in our gite here, and Bob has grown up knowing them - he is not noisy, is active but is very rewarding. 

For us the decision was hard (we had had cats for years) but is one that we are glad we have taken.....

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, the End bit is totally awful, but the pro's make up for it. We also like the extra security in the van. Beano is the size of a cat, but the noise he makes with footsteps or knocks on the van door is better than any electronic alarm. It is a commitment so make sure it's for you.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Spot on ray.

You simply do not know how your dog will behave although the owner's behaviour has a big influence. I would ask yourself whether you could put up with a dog that falls short of your sensible wishes. If there is any doubt in your answer, I'd say the answer has to be no. Dogs, like people, cannot be expected to conform to a set list

We've been dog less for five years, having had 4 before. We've decided not to have another because of the amount of work required to look after them, particularly given the increasing restrictions in a crowded country. You will get a lot of joy having a dog but you might find you can get more without a dog and without the hassle.

On the upside, my wife said she wasn't a doggy person but has loved the two dogs we've had since we married. And a dog will love you whatever. Just remember it is a dog not a child or a fashion accessory.

I'm impressed with the way you are thinking about this. I wish others would be so considerate.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

A Bichonpoo is completely non shedding, it will need grooming at regular intervals, ours is done every 6 weeks, its coat will need regular brushing, they are a lovely dog and our loves to travel in the van in fact I think she prefers being away, I have built her a seat between the 2 front seats and fitted an extra seat belt fitting to restrain her, she can be vocal if anyone comes to the door but as a previous poster said no one is perfect we all have some little faults but they will give you a lifetime of love and devotion, I had always been a cat person but when our last cat died at 18 years old, after 4 years we bought Bella and would not be without her for the world.
Don


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

True Brock...


I rescued a dog once and, as an experienced dog owner for many years, could not train it to a position where I was comfortable with it being around us and our other dog (a very placid bitch) so I had to return him after 6 weeks :frown2:


Very sad:frown2:


But my last dog Buster was GREAT...until my ex-wife nicked him during the divorce:crying:


Graham


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, Graham. That must have been much worse than the dreaded visit to the vets.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As you have never owned a dog before, I would suggest before you actually get a dog find a good dog training club, go along to a few obedience training sessions and find out *how* to train a dog. There are no bad dogs only bad dog owners.
We have owned a total of 10 dogs in our married life and are often told what well behaved dogs they are/were.
We have always had an open garden, no fences, they no the boundry and there are often wild deer & hares in the field behind our house.

Glad to hear you are giving it a lot of thought.

Jan.
P.S. Sorry Graham, that was not a dig at you about bad dog owners. It happens some dogs just do not get on with each other, just like humans, some people you like some you don´t.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lala

We have always had dogs , long haired german shepherds

But the breed doesnt really matter

There are things with a dog that are restrictive
Especially in a motorhome 

They are not welcome everywhere, and personally idont think dogs should be allowed in eating places so I would never take him 
So we rarely eat out when inthe van
They need to be exercised daily regardless of the weather and your plans for the day
They c an be left inthe van for short periods
But careful note of the weather is needed, vans like cars an get hot
Sometimes it would be great to take off for a day, we couldn't spend a full day in Venice 
Had to take short trips
Vet bills ,insurance, routine jabs are expensive

But

You gain a friend

A guard for your MH and house 

In our our case more guard than we want

A companion who will delight and frustrate you in equal measures

A walking partner

And a mutt who is always there for you
So you need to weigh up the pros and cons
Before you decide

Once you have that dog
Forget it

You are smitten and there is no going back

Aldra


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm just watching the f1 qualifying coverage wrap up, the dog has just finished his dinner and is now dancing around my feet giving me a look and a whine cos it's that time of the day. There is no escaping it - but I do love it. Couldn't be without one.

Shoes on, time to go Walkies.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much for these posts. I am going to reread them all again this evening and when my husband returns I shall show them all to him. It is actually especially useful to hear the 'other side' of having a dog, the things that one must do even if one doesn't really feel like it. Aldra's comment about Venice was very thought-provoking, it is a place we love and go to fairly often but she is absolutely right, we couldn't go for a full day. Even something like getting the train to London for a day becomes more difficult. So still thinking .....
Lala
PS It's quite a while since I have posted and I used to be able to thank people for posts by pressing a 'thanks' button. Has that disappeared?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What can I say,Do you really want a dog, or just thinking you should have one, why are you asking for encouragement from us. 
Getting up in the morning and no matter what the weather taking out for a walk and again in the evening minimum.Making sure that he/she gets the best health care which has become the latest scam for fleecing owners of large sums of money. Refused entry in most places that you wish to enter. Feeding them and keeping up with their fads and likes not forgetting the treats. Or you will feel a right heel when they look at you waiting for you to produce it from your pocket.Then slink away wondering what they did wrong and why you are punishing them.
No owning a dog is a roller coaster ride that I do not want to take or afford the ticket.


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan

For 30 yrs we have kept long haired germanshepherds 

Mostly two at a time until this time

We are now too old for two

So
We are very experienced owners

And how come we now own the hound from hell??

He is absolutely delightful

Until he is not

Adores everyone he meets
Unless they are near the house or motor home

Then he adopts killer mode

Not a problem as we have double gates so 81/2 stone dog hurtling towards you 

Merely gives you a moment of anxiety

In the Mh he is secure behind wire doors in the garage

Ask many on here who have met him
And think he is a big baby
An introduced he is

He is, a lovely big loving dog
With a special affinity for wheelchair users

To their delight he greets each one
But when on self imposed guard mode

I wouldn't trust him an inch

So what have we done with him that we haven't done with all those that went before him?

It's how he is

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

aldra said:


> But when on self imposed guard mode
> 
> I wouldn't trust him an inch


That's a tad worrying isn't it?:surprise:

I have always trusted every dog I have owned implicitly except the one that I was unhappy with after 6 weeks training so unfortunately had to go back

Graham :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Jan
> 
> For 30 yrs we have kept long haired germanshepherds
> 
> ...


Has he ever bitten anyone? I think not, if you could read his thoughts he probably thinks its a big game. We have a white GSD he barks so loud when anyone comes to the house because he loves visitors, thinks they only come to play with him and the Sheltie, but like your `hound from hell´ he is a big cuddly softie. In the car he also dislikes people, dogs or cats getting too near and tells them so in no uncertain manner, open the tailgate and thats a different story, the paw comes up to shake hands or if there is a dog he is friendly to the dog. Dogs are wonderful, *we *couldn´t live without them, tried it for 2 months 9 years ago, but then we found Shade the white GSD advertised in the free paper here in Germany. We only went to look at him and he has been with us ever since. Found the Sheltie on internet and he is another story. I could go on for hours about dogs :laugh:.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GMJ said:


> That's a tad worrying isn't it?:surprise:
> 
> I have always trusted every dog I have owned implicitly except the one that I was unhappy with after 6 weeks training so unfortunately had to go back
> 
> Graham :serious:


Yes it is

So we take steps to ensure

When he is in guard mode around the garden or van
He is well controlled
Once introduced we take no responsibility
For the fact

You could be licked to death
Even BARRY
Who is afraid of GS 
Succomed to his charms
So there you go

One con man overcome by another

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Has he ever bitten anyone? I think not, if you could read his thoughts he probably thinks its a big game. We have a white GSD he barks so loud when anyone comes to the house because he loves visitors, thinks they only come to play with him and the Sheltie, but like your `hound from hell´ he is a big cuddly softie. In the car he also dislikes people, dogs or cats getting too near and tells them so in no uncertain manner, open the tailgate and thats a different story, the paw comes up to shake hands or if there is a dog he is friendly to the dog. Dogs are wonderful, *we *couldn´t live without them, tried it for 2 months 9 years ago, but then we found Shade the white GSD advertised in the free paper here in Germany. We only went to look at him and he has been with us ever since. Found the Sheltie on internet and he is another story. I could go on for hours about dogs :laugh:.


No

This dog is really serious about guarding

Open the tailgate who knows
He doesn't think in guard mode
So he is never given the chance

He is either controlled or introduced
No in between
Aldra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Lalala, 

Lots of sound advice there from some very experienced dog owners.

Here's a little bit from a not so experienced dog owner....

I was 51 before I bought my first dog and bought a black Labrador puppy from a very reputable breeder in Northumberland. We called him Zack and he really has become my very best friend.

Because both Lara and I still work, we sometimes struggle with all of his walks, but we're fortunate that my in laws are dog lovers and live close to us, sorting him out on the few occasions where we struggle.

He is 2.5 years old now and is the most laid back and friendly dog I've met. His needs are fairly simple.... food, exercise, playtime, food, love and a bit more food chucked in for good measure. 

I wouldn't be without him now and he has brought a whole new dimension into my life, my only regret being that I didn't do this sooner.

Ken.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I've never had a dog before, only cats but for the last four years we've had a rescue Jack Russell, she was estimated at being 2 yrs old when we got her and I can honestly it's the most enjoyable 4 yrs. luckily she travels really well.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

What about fostering a dog to see how you get on, or being a volunteer at your local rescue. We have Lab number 3 now he is our third dog in 30 years and is 13 but very much a member of our family, and just like any member of any family he has got his own little foibles but we love him just the same, even though he sulks with us sometimes


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have not read all posts, but are currently on holiday with friends. They have their first dog and also first motorhome. Say that they would not be without dog now, but had they know own how tying, and how restricting it would be would not have got one . Only you can decide. Have had pets all my life. Decided that I would have no more Until I stopped travelling. 
Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good that you are giving the decision lots of thought.
As new dog owners you will need help. First in the choice of dog and then in the upbringing of the dog. Dogs are sectioned, by the Kennel Club, into groups. One of those groups is the Toy Group. Dogs in the toy group are small and bred to be companions rather than workers. This makes them a little easier to live with. There are lots of crosses of these toy group dogs. The cockerpoo (cocker spaniel crossed with a poodle) is already mentioned as is the bichon cross too. Do make sure they have been well reared in a busy household so that they are not nervous.
The terrier group, though small, can be very challenging to own as they are very feisty.
I would enlist the help of a qualified dog trainer from the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (APDT) to help you settle in your new puppy and get it properly socialised. Dogs that bark a lot are usually found not to have been properly socialised as a puppy. This happens both with the breeder (so choose a good one) and in the first few weeks in the new home so seek advice early.
A good trainer will be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A dog is far MORE of a restriction than a child!!

I have had dogs in the past so can speak from a position of experience.

They CAN offer companionship
They CAN encourage you to take exercise.
They CAN be a source of huge pleasure.
They CAN ( in younger years) cause damage to furniture and fittings

They ARE a long term commitment
They ARE a long term financial commitment ( not just food but vets bills, FERRY COSTS etc)
They ARE a restriction on some activities. (See Suedew's post above) If you are away in your MH and its hot what do you do with your dog if you wish to visit a "Dogs not allowed" venue/attraction
They ARE a restriction on how long you can be away from your home/motorhome before the requirement to return

Not all campsites will allow them
Not everyone likes them
Not everyone wants them around

In a small vehicle they will take up a disproportionate amount of room.

As you can see there are a lot of things to consider, both for and against. I would advise that you consider them all VERY CAREFULLY INDEED before reaching a decision. You need to come to that decision before you even CONSIDER what, if any, dog you might get as the principles don't alter.

We have been without a dog for about 8 years now. Yes we still miss him a lot. Would we have another one? Not at the moment, we are both still working, albeit part time, so any dog would be left alone a lot, simply unfair, especially on a young animal. We like to go away on the spur of the moment, sometimes overnight to places we couldn't take a dog etc etc.

Remember that if you do get a dog YOU are/will be totally responsible for its health and well being, and everything that entails (vets ain't cheap either) for many many years to come.

So PLEASE think long and hard before deciding, if not you are in danger of producing yet another "rescue dog"

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Wish every potential dog owner would think of those things Andy. I think there should be a dog owner test before you can have a dog.

Jan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Good post Ploddy, but!.... We have never felt a dog was a hindrance in the van or out of it, our last dog (Evie AKA Fat Dog) we lost last September travelled thousands and thousands of miles with us and was never any problems. Our lifestyle accommodates owning a dog, we are used to them because we have had dogs for the last 40 odd years every one when we lost them we said never again, we managed 9 months without one after we lost fat dog until we got our new pup Jess last month... Both our lives are once again complete..

You are a dog person or not it is a simple as that, nobody can tell you if you are, you just fall into it and it is a lifetime sentence... Those who think they are and turn out not to be are the problem for society and the dog..

ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

AND sometimes you have to get into awkward positions for the sake of your dog.
Shade our GSD didn´t like his claws clicking on the metal step, so his Dad did something about it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And remember dogs sleep in the strangest places :wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

For what it's worth, here's my take on the matter, but remember I'm a single person.

I never had pets as a child or during most of my adult life as I worked away at sea. Later I thought about having a dog as a companion as I felt at a bit of a loss. I adopted a rescue dog, but had to return him after 3 months as he was a complete lunatic and used to hurl himself at the glass front door whenever anyone passed the house. I felt terribly guilty and that I had failed him (he was a collie X) and the whole business scared me off trying again. Wrong dog for the wrong owner, and I blame the rescue people for not seeing that.

A few years later, some friends were going off to the US for a fortnight's holiday. I had already met their Westie and I offered to look after it while they were away. In that fortnight I fell in love again, she was such a delightful companion. I loved having to go out for walks with her, I talked to lots of people, I used to wake up in the morning and find her head on the pillow next to mine. I became quite besotted and didn't want to give her back, but the experience showed me what dog ownership could be like. I knew I could be a good dog owner.

After a search I became the proud owner of a little 8 week old Westie who I named after Dusty Springfield (blond hair, dark eyes, geddit?) and I had her for 11 years until I lost her to cancer. I was devastated and I'm getting really emotional just typing this. If you're the right sort of person to own a dog, they get deep into your heart. For those 11 years, my life revolved around her and she took first place.

It was 2 years before I felt able to have another, but now my life is enriched and filled by my lovely Ellie. Despite being another Westie, she is a completely different character, full of love and excitement and joie de vivre. I feel very blessed.

The downside of dog ownership, as others have said, is that you miss out on some things. However, I would never put Ellie in kennels just so I could do something. I would feel selfish doing so, and I wouldn't enjoy whatever I had gone to do, knowing Ellie wasn't with me. So I don't do it. I treat her as my partner in life and I accept the limitations. If I had a disabled wife, I would accept that some places or activities might not be available to me, I wouldn't palm her off to someone else so I could go off on my own. The way I see it is that I get far more from being with Ellie than I would doing something else. I'm not saying I wouldn't let a friend have her for a day here and there, but I could never go off on holiday without her. She is one of the reasons that MHing is the ideal holiday, and I wish I had done it years ago.

My approach to having a dog might seem a bit extreme to some of you but, being single, that's the way my life is. Sure, you need to look at the practicalities, but in the end your heart tells you what is right and, if you decide to have a dog, you must be prepared to give it your full commitment.

Maybe there might be an opprtunity to look after a dog for friends, it certainly worked for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh Tuggy, I am so proud you are my pardner. 

Jan


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

All food for thought! We have looked after a friend's labrador cross for a few days. My husband really enjoyed it. At the time we lived, literally, right in front of the sea and there was a beautiful beach to take him for walks and he loved splashing in the sea ... the dog that is not my husband!. I was happy to look after the dog but can't say that I bonded with him.. 
i am reading all your posts and finding them very helpful,
many thanks
Lala


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

My mum rescued a six month old puppy who was being taken to be drowned because his owners didn't want to buy a licence for him, that was when I was six months old (56) years ago and he was always by my side, if my mum couldn't find me she looked for the dog and she knew he was never far away from me. 

If don't like 
Walking in the rain/hail/snow/late at night/early in the morning
Picking up poo
Hoovering every day
Car smelling of dog/wet dog
Vet bills
House smelling of dog farts
Don't get a dog

If you do like
A beating heart in your home even when you are not there
Someone who loves you unreservedly
Someone who is ecstatic when you come home
Someone who will come and sit with you if you are upset or ill
Someone who will clean the kitchen floor if you spill anything
Someone who will make you laugh
Someone who will lay on your feet and warm them up
Someone who will protect you if the need arises
Then get a dog 

I didn't have a dog for three years when we lived in Germany and I didn't half miss one


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Simply.

If you're undecided then you probably aren't ready for dog ownership yet.

Wait a bit longer and see if the idea is still attractive in 6 months time.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Oh Tuggy, I am so proud you are my pardner.
> 
> Jan


Thank you, Jan, and I'm sorry I got a bit carried away. I'm devoted to my wee buddy, just as I was to her predecessor.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Simply.
> 
> If you're undecided then you probably aren't ready for dog ownership yet.
> 
> Wait a bit longer and see if the idea is still attractive in 6 months time.


Absolutely.
Dogs change your life. And you are right to be thinking long and hard about it.
The breed can make a huge difference with behaviour and temperament so be sure to do your research well. Even so, you can never be totally sure what you you are getting. 
We adore our 2 dogs and have worked very hard with them but they are not perfect. Would I get the same breeds again ? Probably not. 
They can hugely enhance lifes experiences but if you have real doubts then dont do it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree

Think long and hard 

Actually I've had dogs for 50 yrs +

I would never be without Shadow

He is a total love
Even with his guarding habits 

So many people who meet him agree

He is a beautiful friendly dog
Nevertheless

He is a total pain

Guarding the garden, the van

And he doesn't like towns, he doesn't like us eating out if he is with us
He likes to run with the cycle
He likes to rest in the van

All blinds closed, roof windows open

If hot the air con with a willing camper watching

That he has conned earlier
You take your pick

Total freedom

Or the companionship of a hound from hell
Who would guard your MH 
Force you, In my case Albert

To run with the bike

Away from the MH

Be a light all who meet him

This an 8 + stone hound from hell

When introduced

Loves everyone

Meanwhile the garden and the MH is out of bounds

Until you are introduced

All it takes

You sit down

He enters
Loves you to bits

Quite a few on here can testify to that

They have met him

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well behaved dogs (and cats) truly are a joy to have.
Meet my 3.

Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

NO.


cabby


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Jan I tried to look at your video but I would have had to have sign-in details. Cabby I reckon you mean that if i have to ask the question then the answer is probably no .... and I think you are probably right, though it actually is not a straightforward decision. There are more positives than negatives, we have to work out our priorities, does that sound right?
Thanks to all,
Lala


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its for public viewing Lala, try again you shouldn´t have to sign in.
Its only 41 seconds. 
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes you do lalala

The positives are great

But you need to prioritise the negatives in view of a motorhome

Of course that depends on the the breed the size etc

What you enjoy about travel

How you want to spend your time travelling

In total Freedom to go wherever and whenever you want
Don't get a dog

But if you are happy to walk in all weathers, eat around the van
And just enjoy your new friend

Go for it

After all you will spend much more time at home

And then they are brilliant companions

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It says "This video is private."


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wouldn't know

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry lalala, but yes that is it, one of you fancy a dog and one of you is not sure, or even does not. The dog will pick up those signals, that is why I say no, it will confuse the poor mutt.

cabby


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

> Should we get a dog?


IMHO, if you have to ask then the answer is "no".

MrsBob


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> It says "This video is private."


I am sorry, I have no idea how that happened, lots of people watched it last year. I have changed it back to public, please try again.

Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The reason dogs "guard" homes and cars and motorhomes is because their "flight" option is not open to them. Out in the open they have the option (though they may not feel the need to take it) to flee if they want.
Mostly it comes from puppyhood experiences. If they get to see lots of people entering and leaving the home/car/motorhome during their critical socialisation period then they accept it later in life and the fight/flight option is not invoked at the sight of a stranger entering their enclosed space. Some dogs are same if they feel trapped on a lead. All down to fear and anxiety.
Aggression is an instinctive reaction - not a conscious decision.
Some breeds are bred to be more cautious of strangers while others are bred to be passed around among strangers (gundogs).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> The reason dogs "guard" homes and cars and motorhomes is because their "flight" option is not open to them. Out in the open they have the option (though they may not feel the need to take it) to flee if they want.
> Mostly it comes from puppyhood experiences. If they get to see lots of people entering and leaving the home/car/motorhome during their critical socialisation period then they accept it later in life and the fight/flight option is not invoked at the sight of a stranger entering their enclosed space. Some dogs are same if they feel trapped on a lead. All down to fear and anxiety.
> Aggression is an instinctive reaction - not a conscious decision.
> Some breeds are bred to be more cautious of strangers while others are bred to be passed around among strangers (gundogs).


There are always exceptions and Shade is one of them, but I won´t go into it.
Jan


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

One more thing to think about - snoring! 
Our MH is filled with the sounds of OH/dog snoring during the night...
...but during the day, it's full of love and happiness. 

We've had Isabel for 2 weeks. Guide Dogs needed to retire her. She is well behaved and healthy. 
Has fitted easily into our lives. The extra walking we are doing is great for our well-being. 
Her sheer joy is wonderful to experience. 

Downsides - there are always downsides to everything. Make a list and see.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ours love the motorhome, they get excited as soon as they sense us loading it.

They go everywhere with us, we naturally gravitate to dog friendly places and they will walk round towns, lie quietly in pubs, go canoeing. The more they do, the more they accept.

The downside is, our springer spaniel had an operation on her leg just before Christmas and keeps going lame, so has been on very restricted exercise, so we have been out very little in the motorhome. Proving to be hard as we see all the motorhomes to and fro along the A30 into Cornwall!

Hopefully one day we will get back out there with her but we certainly would not be without her. She still always has a big grin on her face and a happy waggy tail.

Debbie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm selling him

Free to a good home

But you need to cook him brown rice and fresh chicken daily
He doesn't have enough intestines to process food

So they say
But 81/2 stone
Bright eyed, busy tailed
Hound from hell

He thinks he does
Aldra


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we are totally 100% dog people, but although our old girls time is coming up soon, and its a normal reaction to want to go get another after a while. we will have to give serious thought about having another one, its not going to be an easy decision for us, as a dog does place a hell of a lot of responsibility on you, its not just about feeding and walking it. they become a part of your family and life. so anyone thinking of getting a first dog you should think long and hard about what it entails.

john.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well 55 answers, has it helped you make up your mind.Or confused you even more.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Well asked Cabby.
I've read and reread and reread again all answers. My husband has read none as he is away till next week, so he'll get to read all 55 in one go. He just says 'let's go for it', he'd love a dog and would enjoy all the walking and playing and training. I'm still not so sure, I see the good side of it but I also see the restrictions on where we can go and for how long. I foresee that friends we visit may not like a dog visitor. If anything the 55 replies have made me think more about the negatives as the positives are what I thought anyway.
We were thinking of a schnauzer as we believe these don't shed, and we've met some lovely examples of this breed.
So the decision is still not made!
Lala


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"We were thinking of a schnauzer"


You're quite right about non shedding, wonderful breed, but, they do need clipping every 6/7 weeks


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I had seen this thread on the list for days without dipping in and was wondering why it was still running.

I have not read it all, but while I love dogs; and we have Basia's son's Labrador most weekends, because they live in a flat and we have a large garden, and I bond with him very well, I would not want to mix a dog with MH life - there are enough restrictions without that extra one. 

If in doubt - don't.

Geoff


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We looked after my nieces schnauzer Bertie who is a lovely but mischeivious dog, he doesn't shed hair but he picks up twigs and leaves on his coat and brings them indoors (he is unclipped) and don't get me started on the time he rolled in a sticky bud bush, it took 3 of us, my Expensive hair conditioner, scissors and eventually the hair clippers to sort that one out and about 3 hours as well


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are thinking about a schnauzer that does not drop hair then I think you mean a mini schnau. We have a schnauzer ( ie a standard ) who weighs 20kg and sheds constantly.
If you want to know all about schnauzers then have a look at schnauzer-forum.co.uk. Full of fantastic advice.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

i thought that everyone who had been so kind to give their thoughts might like an update. My husband is home now and he says that he thinks we should get a dog. He thought my concern about not being able to go to places like Venice for the day was valid but that we'd get so much pleasure from owning the dog that we wouldn't mind the odd inconvenience. Walking, training, insurance, feeding, etc. are not problems. We are intending to move house soon and that will have a big bearing on what we do. Many thanks to you all from us both,
Lala


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the update, I just hope you good husband is correct, but as the female section of the family has said and i quote, A bit one sided, unquote, I am just a man and do not understand these things.


cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just one more post from me......:grin2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Just back after spending some time in Ireland with our friends and their dog. Whilst there the husband became unwell, made them think about how either would cope with a seriously ill partner and getting the dog and motorhome back to the uk. 
Sue


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

suedew said:


> Just back after spending some time in Ireland with our friends and their dog. Whilst there the husband became unwell, made them think about how either would cope with a seriously ill partner and getting the dog and motorhome back to the uk.
> Sue


You can't live your lives thinking "what if" "what if", I'm married to someone who would not cross the road without thinking "what if" you just grab the horns and go with the flow :wink2:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What have you decided then, don't tell us as we already know.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> You can't live your lives thinking "what if" "what if", I'm married to someone who would not cross the road without thinking "what if" you just grab the horns and go with the flow :wink2:
> 
> tony


Fortunately my friend is not like your wife, but until retirement had a responsible job, where risk assessment and management played a big part. she has done this assessment and with her husband has decided not to take their dog abroad, she will stay with family at home. She (dog) will continue to travel with them in the uk.
Will not go into detail about why this decision has been made, would not be appropriate on an open forum.
Love well trained and controlled dogs, ask shadow lol, but last week we had a visit from a jack russell who came into our van we shooed him out (not the same as booted) just as he was cocking his leg ! He was a friendly little thing though.

Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news! Now you have to find a breeder that breeds, above all else, healthy and well socialised puppies. A good breeder will ask you more questions than you ask them. This is because they care about the future life of their/your puppy as much as you do.
Avoid unsold puppies over 9 weeks old unless they have been vaccinated and well socialised. Also avoid being talked into taking a sibling. One puppy at a time is enough for anyone.
Most good breeders do not have unsold puppies. They are all booked from birth or even before. People go on waiting lists for puppies from the best breeders. Many of these breeders do not even advertise!


If you want to avoid all of the above you could register with the Miniature Schnauzer rescue (all breeds have clubs that help which help with rescue) to see if they have a nice, well socialised, dog looking for a home. Make sure he or she likes other dogs and people and you should have a friend for life.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> You can't live your lives thinking "what if" "what if", I'm married to someone who would not cross the road without thinking "what if" you just grab the horns and go with the flow :wink2:
> 
> tony


I was about to mention crossing the road till I read yours Tony. Quite right, thanks.

What kind of a life would it be if we risk assessed everything? Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought that health and safety plus PC was the optimum for some people.>> 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not so sure papt

Shadow was bought from a small breeder

We are experienced long haired german shepherd owners, he is our fourth

And beautiful though he is

He still turns into the hound from hell

So I think you have to live what you get 

Know their weaknesses

And ensure you are able to control them

He is indeed a well trained, loving dog as many on MHF testify

(Personally I think he is an experienced conman)

Until he isn't 

A loving friendly dog around the van is not part of his vocabulary 
Or the garden

And yet our grandchildren bring their friends, come and go

Think this is a cafe for college meals

All he insists is that he is introduced personally to each one

Far too many, so I'm working on that

A hound from hell could be useful at times

But of course being him, he will decide as and when he becomes the hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Small breeder does not always equal good breeder Aldra. Neither, to be fair, does large breeder mean good breeder either.


I could set up as a breeder if I so wished. Just loving dogs does not qualify anyone. It takes years of research to know the bloodlines and then choose the right dog to mate with the right bitch to avoid hereditary health problems and temperament issues. Sometimes what seems the perfect match produces some not so perfect puppies. The skill is knowing all the probabilities of a certain mating.
Of course, on their way to making it as a "good breeder" they will have made mistakes.


----------



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a border collie and they are great dogs - very well trained, never barks, good size, does not need large amounts of exercise (more brain stimulation) although does malt!

Tips and lessons I have learnt:

dont go over the top on all the injections, worming, flea treatment
avoid commercial foods (i feed raw)
spend hours training when puppy and reap the reward for the rest of dogs life

enjoy your search and if your circumstances are right go for it - great way to keep fit!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

patp said:


> Small breeder does not always equal good breeder Aldra. Neither, to be fair, does large breeder mean good breeder either.
> 
> I could set up as a breeder if I so wished. Just loving dogs does not qualify anyone. It takes years of research to know the bloodlines and then choose the right dog to mate with the right bitch to avoid hereditary health problems and temperament issues. Sometimes what seems the perfect match produces some not so perfect puppies. The skill is knowing all the probabilities of a certain mating.
> Of course, on their way to making it as a "good breeder" they will have made mistakes.


If only the world was perfect. 
Let's face it breeders are there to make money and in any business profit is king.
Most pedigree breeds have been so disfigured and ruined that I wouldn't touch a breed with a barge pole.
The reason collies are still a reasonably good type is that a good percentage of them are home bred or 'mistakes'.

I'd go for a mutt every time and put the effort in during it's informative years to train it. 
It takes time, a lot of time. It doesnt have to be a circus act just enough to be controllable and for you both to enjoy each other. If you have a busy lifestyle then don't get a dog. It's not fair on the dog, its not fair on you.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

In short, no. 
Don't get a dog.
Personal view only, but far far too restrictive for the type of life/amount of travel we want to do in the future.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Owning a dog is bound up with our moving house. Where we live now isn't really suitable. We had chosen a really gorgeous contemporary new home but earlier this week it started to unravel and we are now not buying it. The sale of our house is still on so we are back on the house hunt. A good possibility came up yesterday and we made an appointment to view but it has sold before our appointment time, so that's a lesson for us. Until we move we won't get a dog. I've loved reading your posts and that amazing pic of the shredded feathers all over the floor raised a big smile.
Lala


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the up date.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> In short, no.
> Don't get a dog.
> Personal view only, but far far too restrictive for the type of life/amount of travel we want to do in the future.





Spacerunner said:


> If only the world was perfect.
> Let's face it breeders are there to make money and in any business profit is king.
> Most pedigree breeds have been so disfigured and ruined that I wouldn't touch a breed with a barge pole.
> The reason collies are still a reasonably good type is that a good percentage of them are home bred or 'mistakes'.
> ...


Our beautiful hound

Is not disfigured in any way
A realy botched up op

To remove a retained testicle

Meant his intestines fell out and needed to be removed

But a diet of brown rice and freshly cooked chicken
Has meant he is surviving against all odds
A hound from hell
But our hound from hell

Aldra


----------

